# Cannot Identify New Cichlid!! Please help...



## Hyesko (Feb 11, 2009)

Any Ideas?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is an Aulonocara of some sort. You will never know which if it is a female. If it is a male, you will have to wait until it matures and colours up.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks to have some blue in the face, so i would lean toward it being a male. Let if grow for a month or so and when the colors start to show, post a new pic.


----------

